# Ruppige Trails mit dem Hardtail



## kryos (6. September 2014)

Hallo, ich habe Schwierigkeiten mich zu entspannen wenn ich auf dem Hardtail (Stevens 4S) auf "ruppigen" Trails unterwegs bin. Damit meine ich Singletrails (bergab) mit vielen Wurzelstufen und vielen Steinen (von Faustgrösse bis dreifach) und generell sehr unebener Untergrund. Was kann ich tun um mich zu entspannen? So wie es im Moment ist muss ich alle paar Minuten anhalten und Hände und Beine ausschütteln..


----------



## MrMapei (6. September 2014)

Langsamer fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (6. September 2014)

Im Gegenteil, saubere Linie suchen und laufen lassen.... 
Geschwindigkeit bringt's

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

Das Problem ist halt dass es so klappert. Langsamer fahren hilft schon, ist aber natürlich nicht das Ziel. Werde mal versuchen eine bessere Linie zu finden.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (6. September 2014)

Steine, faustgroß bis dreifach...Hardtail...sorry, das ist klar, dass das anstrengend ist.
Das ist nunmal einfach "heavy shit" und Bedarf viel konzentration und viel Übung.
Meine Devise hier wäre; fahren, fahren, fahren!

Dann wirst du irgendwann entspannter, weil du besser weisst/einschätzen kannst was geht und deine Muskulatur gewöhnt sich an den ganzen Spass.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## noocelo (6. September 2014)

druck auf den pedalen, tiefer schwerpunkt, rest
locker, blick weit nach vorne (linie). schau' dir mal die 'attack'-position von brian lopes an.

edit: sattel noch runter. und hast/nutzt du ein kettenstrebenschutz? vermindert zumindest das akkustische geschepper.


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Steine, faustgroß bis dreifach...Hardtail...sorry, das ist klar, dass das anstrengend ist.
> Das ist nunmal einfach "heavy shit" und Bedarf viel konzentration und viel Übung.
> Meine Devise hier wäre; fahren, fahren, fahren!
> 
> ...


Ok, ja die dreifach faustgrossen Steine sind zum Glück auch eher selten und auf einem kurzen Stück (es handelt sich um ein paar Hometrails). Fahren, fahren, fahren - mach ich ja  Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> entspannen! druck auf den pedalen, tiefer schwerpunkt, rest
> locker, blick weit nach vorne wegen der linie.


Wird geübt


----------



## dorfmann (6. September 2014)

mal mit weniger Luftdruck probieren


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> mal mit weniger Luftdruck probieren


Im Moment ca. 2 bar mit Race King 2.2", weniger gab manchmal Durchschläge bei Hüpferei


----------



## CaseOnline (6. September 2014)

Schwere Füße, leichte Hände... Ellenbogen raus, breite Angriffshaltung, Schwerpunkt (aka "Bauchnabel") über das Tretlager, Körper tief (d.h. Rücken fast waagerecht), mehr Gewicht auf den Füssen. Hände streicheln nur locker die Griffe. Na ja, fast. Probier's mal aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Schwere Füße, leichte Hände... Ellenbogen raus, breite Angriffshaltung, Schwerpunkt (aka "Bauchnabel") über das Tretlager, Körper tief (d.h. Rücken fast waagerecht), mehr Gewicht auf den Füssen. Hände streicheln nur locker die Griffe. Na ja, fast. Probier's mal aus!


Ok! Im Moment bin ich v.a. in den Händen zu verkrampft.


----------



## dorfmann (6. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> Im Moment ca. 2 bar mit Race King 2.2", weniger gab manchmal Durchschläge bei Hüpferei



Wieviel wiegst du denn ? 2 bar sind ja schon viel


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du denn ? 2 bar sind ja schon viel


In voller Montur mit Rucksack etc 85-90 je nachdem wie voll der Rucksack ist. 1.8 bar sind vielleicht drin.


----------



## noocelo (6. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> Ok! Im Moment bin ich v.a. in den Händen zu verkrampft.



dein schwerpunkt sollte grob immer lotrecht über dem tretlager liegen (arsch nach hinten!). u. u. verkrampfen deine hände weil sie das gesamte körpergewicht stemmen müssen (schwerpunkt zu weit vorne?); nur 'locker lenken' und mit einem finger bremsen wär' hingegen besser ...


----------



## CaseOnline (6. September 2014)

Noch was - wie schon weiter oben erwähnt: Bremsen hilft nicht! Gebremste Räder rollen nicht mehr so hübsch fluffig über den Trail. Also mehr Bremse auf, laufen lassen. Ab und zu hart bremsen, um die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen, dann wieder auf (natürlich - man muss es ja heutzutage erwähnen - beim hart anbremsen nicht blockieren. Save the Trails!)

Gibt Leute, die fahren ruppige Trails mit dem Starrbike. Geht auch ohne Material...


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> dein schwerpunkt sollte grob immer lotrecht über dem tretlager sein (arsch nach hinten!). u. u. verkrampfen deine hände weil sie das gesamte körpergewicht stemmen müssen (schwerpunkt zu weit vorne?); nur 'locker lenken' und mit einem finger bremsen wär' hingegen besser ...


Ok, das werde ich mal versuchen so umzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Noch was - wie schon weiter oben erwähnt: Bremsen hilft nicht! Gebremste Räder rollen nicht mehr so hübsch fluffig über den Trail. Also mehr Bremse auf, laufen lassen. Ab und zu hart bremsen, um die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen, dann wieder auf (natürlich - man muss es ja heutzutage erwähnen - beim hart anbremsen nicht blockieren. Save the Trails!)
> 
> Gibt Leute, die fahren ruppige Trails mit dem Starrbike. Geht auch ohne Material...


Ja, da fehlt nur manchmal noch das commitment


----------



## CaseOnline (6. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> Ja, da fehlt nur manchmal noch das commitment



Du sollst ja nicht schneller fahren, als Du dir zutraust. Nur entweder richtig bremsen, oder richtig fahren. Nicht so bisschen beides - sonst wird's wieder ruppig...


----------



## Nico Laus (6. September 2014)

Fettere Reifen aufziehen wird helfen.


----------



## dorfmann (6. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> In voller Montur mit Rucksack etc 85-90 je nachdem wie voll der Rucksack ist. 1.8 bar sind vielleicht drin.



1,7 - 1,8 bar find ich da auch realistisch, dickere Reifen mit weniger Druck hilft auch


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Du sollst ja nicht schneller fahren, als Du dir zutraust. Nur entweder richtig bremsen, oder richtig fahren. Nicht so bisschen beides - sonst wird's wieder ruppig...


Klar. Merk ich mir.



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Fettere Reifen aufziehen wird helfen.


&


dorfmann schrieb:


> 1,7 - 1,8 bar find ich da auch realistisch, dickere Reifen mit weniger Druck hilft auch


Aber erst wenn die RK runtergefahren sind (das war zugegebenermassen ein Fehlkauf, die Dinger sind nutzlos wenns n bisschen feucht ist..)


----------



## Marc B (6. September 2014)

Achte auf eine korrekte Grund- bzw. Aktivposition, sprich lastenfreier Lenker, kraftsparende Haltung vorher auf normalem & smoothen Trailpassagen (Beine gerade ohne durchgestreckte Knie) und bei ruppigem Terrain eine tiefere Haltung, bei der Du den Federweg Deiner Arme und Beine voll nutzen kannst. Lass das Bike unter Dir arbeiten und versuche ein Verkrampfen zu vermeiden. 

Learning by doing, probier es aus und achte bewusst auf die optimierte Haltung schon vor Beginn der ruppigen Stellen!


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Achte auf eine korrekte Grund- bzw. Aktivposition, sprich lastenfreier Lenker, kraftsparende Haltung vorher auf normalem & smoothen Trailpassagen (Beine gerade ohne durchgestreckte Knie) und bei ruppigem Terrain eine tiefere Haltung, bei der Du den Federweg Deiner Arme und Beine voll nutzen kannst. Lass das Bike unter Dir arbeiten und versuche ein Verkrampfen zu vermeiden.
> 
> Learning by doing, probier es aus und achte bewusst auf die optimierte Haltung schon vor Beginn der ruppigen Stellen!


Ok danke


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. September 2014)

Machs wie Jinya Nishiwaki


----------



## noocelo (6. September 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Machs wie Jinya Nishiwaki



... gude bilder, guder mann, gude idee! kömmadannjazumachenhier.


----------



## kryos (6. September 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Machs wie Jinya Nishiwaki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> 1,7 - 1,8 bar find ich da auch realistisch, dickere Reifen mit weniger Druck hilft auch


Wenig Druck ansich ist ja zu bevorzugen, nur bei dem Gewicht + Hardtail sind 1,8, zumindest am Hinterrad, wahrscheinlich schon zu wenig. Ich muss selbst am Fully mit soliden Reifen und recht breiter Felge am Hinterrad >2 Bar gehen um relativ sicher Durchschlagfrei zu bleiben. 

Von daher -> wenig Druck , den Druck den man dafür brauch am besten einfach selbst erFAHRen.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## /dev/random (7. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt dass es so klappert.


Lass es klappern, solange nix kaputt geht (oder ist) ist das doch egal. 



kryos schrieb:


> Langsamer fahren hilft schon, ist aber natürlich nicht das Ziel. Werde mal versuchen eine bessere Linie zu finden.


Langsam fahren ist nicht immer hilfreich, weil du sonst in so ziemlich jedes Loch reinfällst. Das wird dann auf längeren Trails anstrengend. 
Wenn die ruppige Passage eher kurz ist, und es die Umstände zulassen, würde ich drüber springen -- da merkst du von dem Gerumpel am wenigsten. 

Zur Linienwahl: Such dir einen Korridor innerhalb dem du das Rad haben möchtest, anstatt dich auf eine schmale Linie festzulegen. So hat das Rad etwas Spielraum und du musst es nicht krampfhaft auf deine Linie zwingen.



kryos schrieb:


> Ok! Im Moment bin ich v.a. in den Händen zu verkrampft.


Die anderen haben's ja schon geschrieben (man kann's aber nicht oft genug wiederholen): heavy feet, light hands.

Versuch locker zu bleiben, auch und gerade in den Beinen. Deine Beine stellen einen Haufen "Federweg" bereit.  Es ist, meiner Erfahrung nach, auch sinnvoll, während der Abfahrt immer mal wieder die Pedalposition zu wechseln. So kannst du die Belastung gleichmäßiger auf beide Beine verteilen. 
Je lockerer du auf'm Rad stehst, umso entspannter wird die Abfahrt. Versuch auch aktiver zu fahren, bspw. durch gezieltes be- und entlasten.



kryos schrieb:


> Ja, da fehlt nur manchmal noch das commitment


Mir hilft es in solchen Fällen oft (noch) weiter voraus zu schauen. 

Ansonsten: viel fahren, auch ruppigeres Zeug. Je öfter du so Sachen fährst, umso besser wird es. Die Geschwindigkeit in solchen Passagen kommt dann von alleine.


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

War wieder unterwegs und hab festgestellt dass ich mich manchmal stark am Lenker gehalten habe da ich das Gefühl hatte mir würde das Bike sonst unter mir "wegfahren"  Körperschwerpunkt habe ich so gut wie's ging über dem Tretlager gehabt (meine ich..).


----------



## jan84 (7. September 2014)

Wenn Du in Abfahrtsposition (stehend/Aktivposition/Attackposition/ ...) einen einfachen flachen Forstweg fährst solltest Du den Lenker im Prinzip einfach loslass können und trotzdem in der Position bleiben. Dann passt die Gewichtsverteilung.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (7. September 2014)

[quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293434]Das Problem ist halt dass es so klappert.[/QUOTE]<br />Lass es klappern, solange nix kaputt geht (oder ist) ist das doch egal. <br /><br />[quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293434]<br />Langsamer fahren hilft schon, ist aber natürlich nicht das Ziel. Werde mal versuchen eine bessere Linie zu finden.[/QUOTE]<br />Langsam fahren ist nicht immer hilfreich, weil du sonst in so ziemlich jedes Loch reinfällst. Das wird dann auf längeren Trails anstrengend. <br />Wenn die ruppige Passage eher kurz ist, und es die Umstände zulassen, würde ich drüber springen -- da merkst du von dem Gerumpel am wenigsten. <br /><br />Zur Linienwahl: Such dir einen Korridor innerhalb dem du das Rad haben möchtest, anstatt dich auf eine schmale Linie festzulegen. So hat das Rad etwas Spielraum und du musst es nicht krampfhaft auf deine Linie zwingen.<br /><br />[quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293490]Ok! Im Moment bin ich v.a. in den Händen zu verkrampft.[/QUOTE]<br />Die anderen haben's ja schon geschrieben (man kann's aber nicht oft genug wiederholen): heavy feet, light hands.<br /><br />Versuch locker zu bleiben, auch und gerade in den Beinen. Deine Beine stellen einen Haufen "Federweg" bereit.  Es ist, meiner Erfahrung nach, auch sinnvoll, während der Abfahrt immer mal wieder die Fußposition zu wechseln. So kannst du die Belastung gleichmäßiger auf beide Beine verteilen. <br />Je lockerer du auf'm Rad stehst, umso entspannter wird die Abfahrt. Versuch auch aktiver zu fahren, bspw. durch gezieltes be- und entlasten.<br /><br />[quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293526]Ja, da fehlt nur manchmal noch das commitment [/QUOTE]<br />Mir hilft es in solchen Fällen oft (noch) weiter voraus zu schauen. <br /><br />Ansonsten: viel fahren, auch ruppigeres Zeug. Je öfter du so Sachen fährst, umso besser wird es. Die Geschwindigkeit in solchen Passagen kommt dann von alleine. <br/> 

Wird mit clicks etwas schwer 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> [quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293434]Das Problem ist halt dass es so klappert.<br />Lass es klappern, solange nix kaputt geht (oder ist) ist das doch egal. <br /><br />[quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293434]<br />Langsamer fahren hilft schon, ist aber natürlich nicht das Ziel. Werde mal versuchen eine bessere Linie zu finden.<br />Langsam fahren ist nicht immer hilfreich, weil du sonst in so ziemlich jedes Loch reinfällst. Das wird dann auf längeren Trails anstrengend. <br />Wenn die ruppige Passage eher kurz ist, und es die Umstände zulassen, würde ich drüber springen -- da merkst du von dem Gerumpel am wenigsten. <br /><br />Zur Linienwahl: Such dir einen Korridor innerhalb dem du das Rad haben möchtest, anstatt dich auf eine schmale Linie festzulegen. So hat das Rad etwas Spielraum und du musst es nicht krampfhaft auf deine Linie zwingen.<br /><br />[quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293490]Ok! Im Moment bin ich v.a. in den Händen zu verkrampft.<br />Die anderen haben's ja schon geschrieben (man kann's aber nicht oft genug wiederholen): heavy feet, light hands.<br /><br />Versuch locker zu bleiben, auch und gerade in den Beinen. Deine Beine stellen einen Haufen "Federweg" bereit.  Es ist, meiner Erfahrung nach, auch sinnvoll, während der Abfahrt immer mal wieder die Fußposition zu wechseln. So kannst du die Belastung gleichmäßiger auf beide Beine verteilen. <br />Je lockerer du auf'm Rad stehst, umso entspannter wird die Abfahrt. Versuch auch aktiver zu fahren, bspw. durch gezieltes be- und entlasten.<br /><br />[quote uid=308258 name="kryos" post=12293526]Ja, da fehlt nur manchmal noch das commitment <br />Mir hilft es in solchen Fällen oft (noch) weiter voraus zu schauen. <br /><br />Ansonsten: viel fahren, auch ruppigeres Zeug. Je öfter du so Sachen fährst, umso besser wird es. Die Geschwindigkeit in solchen Passagen kommt dann von alleine. <br/>
> 
> Wird mit clicks etwas schwer
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


uhh da ist glaube ich die Formatierung nicht ganz aufgegangen..


----------



## dertutnix (7. September 2014)

ist eigentlich alles schon geschrieben, jetzt heißt es geduld haben und umsetzen...

das wäre meine prio:

... mit dem luftdruck arbeiten / experimentieren, ggf. auch breiteren reifen...
... sattel absenken
... lastenfreier lenker
... lage = zentral, position = situativ -> antizipierend...
... linie finden -> vorausschauend fahren -> orienteren und rotieren

ads mögen viele schlagwörter sein, inhalte findest du hier und bei deinem trainer deiner wahl, und den würde ich dir immer in ergänzung zu allem lesen empfehlen...


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ist eigentlich alles schon geschrieben, jetzt heißt es geduld haben und umsetzen...


Hast Recht, danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (7. September 2014)

Stimmt  wollte nur sagen das es mit clicks echt schwer ist die Position auf dem Pedal zu ändern.. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (7. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> Aber erst wenn die RK runtergefahren sind (das war zugegebenermassen ein Fehlkauf, die Dinger sind nutzlos wenns n bisschen feucht ist..)


 
Führ' sie ihrer Bestimmung zu: schneide sie in handliche Streifen, wickel sie um Ketten- und Sitzstrebe - dann klappert es  nicht mehr so und du hast einen Grund dir anständige Gummis zu kaufen.


----------



## noocelo (7. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> War wieder unterwegs und hab festgestellt dass ich mich manchmal stark am Lenker gehalten habe da ich das Gefühl hatte mir würde das Bike sonst unter mir "wegfahren"  Körperschwerpunkt habe ich so gut wie's ging über dem Tretlager gehabt (meine ich..).



... wie beim uphill: arme/hände lenken nur, ohne kraft und krampf.

war's denn besser heute?


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... wie beim uphill: arme/hände lenken nur, ohne kraft und krampf.
> 
> war's denn besser heute?


Ja, war auf jeden Fall besser! Aber wie gesagt, am Schwerpunkt werde ich wohl noch eine Weile feilen müssen.


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Führ' sie ihrer Bestimmung zu: schneide sie in handliche Streifen, wickel sie um Ketten- und Sitzstrebe - dann klappert es  nicht mehr so und du hast einen Grund dir anständige Gummis zu kaufen.


----------



## noocelo (7. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> Ja, war auf jeden Fall besser! Aber wie gesagt, am Schwerpunkt werde ich wohl noch eine Weile feilen müssen.





dann fahre und feile! wie alle.


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> dann fahre und feile! wie alle.


Jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (7. September 2014)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Stimmt  wollte nur sagen das es mit clicks echt schwer ist die Position auf dem Pedal zu ändern..


Mit "Fußposition" meinte ich nicht die Position des Fußes auf dem Pedal, sondern welches Pedal vorne ist... Das ist schlecht formuliert, hab's geändert.


----------



## static (8. September 2014)

Der Vollständigkeit halber und weil's noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Das Ausgangsproblem waren ja verkrampfte Arme und Hände. Also auch mal die Bremshebel-Stellung checken (gibt ja genug Anleitungen im Netz).


----------



## RetroRider (8. September 2014)

Verkrampfte Arme und Hände klingt für mich danach, als wäre der Sattel zu weit nach vorne gekippt.


----------



## kryos (8. September 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Verkrampfte Arme und Hände klingt für mich danach, als wäre der Sattel zu weit nach vorne gekippt.


Sattel ist in diesem Fall unten, es geht um die Abfahrt. Bremshebel sind eigentlich auch eingestellt (in einer Linie mit Armen, in Griffweite für 1 Finger)


----------



## /dev/random (9. September 2014)

Wenn die Gabel schlecht funktioniert oder eingestellt ist, kann das auch ein Grund für verkrampfte Arme und Hände sein.
Noch ein Punkt: Seit wann fährst du MTB? Es kann durchaus sein, daß sich deine Muskeln erst an die Belastung gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## kryos (9. September 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel schlecht funktioniert oder eingestellt ist, kann das auch ein Grund für verkrampfte Arme und Hände sein.
> Noch ein Punkt: Seit wann fährst du MTB? Es kann durchaus sein, daß sich deine Muskeln erst an die Belastung gewöhnen müssen.


Noch nicht sehr lange, erst ein paar Monate  Die Gabel ist einfach Dreck, da kann ich einstellen was ich will..


----------



## faz99 (10. September 2014)

sind das deine hardtail saint pedale auf dem foto? mach mal die restlichen pins aussen rein. in den harzer bikeparks (wurzeln und steine ohne ende) hats das bei mir richtig gebracht, sonst hab ich öfters die pedale verloren wenn mans zügig angehen lässt... und immer schön die knie arbeiten lassen, ist sauanstrengend aber so isses halt. hardtail ist sehr geil 
btw. der typ da aus dem video fährt mit clickies oder?!


----------



## /dev/random (10. September 2014)

faz99 schrieb:


> btw. der typ da aus dem video fährt mit clickies oder?!


Nö


----------



## faz99 (10. September 2014)

OT: komisch, im zweiten video ganz am ende steht das bike in dem bach und da sieht das wie clickies aus... naja egal.


----------



## /dev/random (10. September 2014)

Der verlinkte Bericht war das aktuellste was ich finden konnte  Es gibt in der Tat Bilder von seinen Rädern mal mit und mal ohne Klickpedale. Wenn man so fahren kann wie er, dann werden die Pedale wohl keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (10. September 2014)

jo, ich denke auch... der ist fix unterwegs! also herr threadersteller - vollgas ist angesagt!


----------



## kryos (10. September 2014)

faz99 schrieb:


> sind das deine hardtail saint pedale auf dem foto? mach mal die restlichen pins aussen rein. in den harzer bikeparks (wurzeln und steine ohne ende) hats das bei mir richtig gebracht, sonst hab ich öfters die pedale verloren wenn mans zügig angehen lässt... und immer schön die knie arbeiten lassen, ist sauanstrengend aber so isses halt. hardtail ist sehr geil
> btw. der typ da aus dem video fährt mit clickies oder?!


 Jo, sind die Saint. Ich schau mal wie man die Pins aussen rein macht, wusste gar nicht dass das geht...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. September 2014)

Ists so ein Radl da? http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=20

Bei den Suntour-Stahlfedergabeln gibts versch. Federhärten, falls die Gabel durchsackt ist vll. die verbaute Feder zu weich für dein Gewicht, die Weichste von SR geht z.B nur bis ~60kg.
Ansonsten kann man bei Gabel der nicht viel ändern/beeinflussen, die Feder-Vorspannungs-Verstellung oben bewirkt nicht viel, Rebound/Ausfedergeschwindigkeit kann man auch nicht ändern.

An dem Radl würde ich aber nicht viel Drankaufen, eine neue, wirklich besser Gabel zB kostet wrsl. fast so viel wie das Radl. 

Zu den Pins: Durch die großen Löcher durch, da ist jeweils auf der anderen Seite dann ein Gewinde.
Beilagscheiben hast ja schon überall aus den Pins raus, oder?


----------



## kryos (10. September 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ists so ein Radl da? http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=20
> 
> Bei den Suntour-Stahlfedergabeln gibts versch. Federhärten, falls die Gabel durchsackt ist vll. die verbaute Feder zu weich für dein Gewicht, die Weichste von SR geht z.B nur bis ~60kg.
> Ansonsten kann man bei Gabel der nicht viel ändern/beeinflussen, die Feder-Vorspannungs-Verstellung oben bewirkt nicht viel, Rebound/Ausfedergeschwindigkeit kann man auch nicht ändern.
> ...


Ja, ist genau das. Neue Gabel werde ich nicht kaufen, keine Angst, ich hab bald ein neues Bike  Ist mir schon klar dass da Investition in das Stevens eher sinnfrei ist. Dass der Preload nix bringt, hab ich spätestens dann gemerkt, als er kaputt war  (immernoch ist).

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Pins, jetz hab ichs gecheckt  Und ja, Belagscheiben sind raus.


----------



## faz99 (10. September 2014)

okay, noch ein dummer tipp - bikeschuhe falls du keine hast. der unterschied ist himmel und hölle - wollte es lange zeit selbst nicht glauben!!!


----------



## kryos (10. September 2014)

faz99 schrieb:


> okay, noch ein dummer tipp - bikeschuhe falls du keine hast. der unterschied ist himmel und hölle - wollte es lange zeit selbst nicht glauben!!!


Habe 5-10 Freerider und kann dir zustimmen


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre skateshuhe und ist auch ganz ok. Wesentlich billiger als 5.10. Wenn meine Füße endlich mal aufhören zu wachsen werd ich mir 5.10 zulegen. Habe auch Klicks, die mag ich aber nicht. Irgendwie fühl ich mich damit nicht frei (wichtig zum Freifahren engl. Freeriden) . Hab damit immer in Kurven das Gefühl mich legts gleich hin.


----------



## yeeehaaa (13. März 2015)

Hiho!

Wie fahrt ihr mit dem HT kurz hintereinander liegende Drops (mit ~15-30%Gefälle) welche dann zT in einer Kehre enden? Sind keine riesen Stufen, vlt 20-30cm, aber der Abstand zum nächsten ist zT kürzer als mein Radstand. Auch liegen oft noch Wurzeln/Steine/Bodenwellen dazwischen und ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht wie ich dann vor der Kurve noch Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen soll.

Hatte im Herbst den ersten, glimpflich ausgegangen "nosedive" über einen etwas tiefern Drop und promt ein Salto übern Lenker gemacht. Seit dem ist mein Unterbewusstsein auch nicht gerade hilfreich...

Bin eigentlich zu schwer für solche Späße, geschätzte 140kg Systemgewicht (Rad, Rucksack, Trinken, Klamotten). Brauch deswegen meine Bremsen recht viel, die Masse schiebt einfach derb den Hang runter. Stahl Hardtail mit 150mm Federweg, 2,4" Maxxis - Maxxpro Bereifung.

Ich habe darum gebeten den anderen, ähnlichen Post von mir zu löschen. Habe mich iwie im Thema vertan.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. März 2015)

Je nach Gelände und Auslauf fallen mir 3 Varianten ein.
1. Wenn dahinter noch bisschen Platz ist und ich schnell genug ankomme, würde ich die kleinen Stufen überspringen/ zügig droppen und mit beiden Rädern landen.
2. Wenn es langsamer sein muss, würde ich die Stufen abrollen. Dabei versuche ich möglichst wenig Beschleunigung auf meinen Körper zu bekommen, sondern das Rad unter mir arbeiten zu lassen. Stufe also tief gebeugt anfahren und das Rad dynamisch runter schieben. Nicht runter plumpsen und hinterher fallen! Das funktioniert auch noch bei Stufen bis ca. 1m, wenn es unten mit etwas Neigung weiter geht, so dass das Vorderrad abrollt und nicht stecken bleibt. Man muss bei höheren Stufen nur aufpassen, dass man nicht mit dem Kettenblatt in die Kante hackt und deshalb das Gleichgewicht verliert.
3. Wenn Abrollen zu einem Überschlag führen würde, weil zu tief oder es unten zu flach ist oder etwas das Vorderrad stoppen würde, einen Wheelie-Drop oder Pedal-Kick-Drop machen und auf dem Hinterrad landen. Das würde ich aber nicht in steiles Gelände machen, weil die Front leicht wie ein Katapult nach unten klatscht und einen hinterher ziehen kann. Im Steilen geht aber auch 1. oder 2.

Und wenn mir nichts davon erfolgversprechend scheint, würde ich die Stelle runter tragen 

Vermutlich hast du durch dein hohes Gewicht Probleme bei der Beweglichkeit. Das führt an Stufen zu einem Runterplumsen und die Federung muss alles retten. Passives Abrollen klappt ab ca. 50 cm nicht mehr zuverlässig. Übe die Bewegung doch mal in der Stadt an einer maximal 40-50 cm hohen Stufe und versuche das Vorderrad ganz weich abzusetzen - so dass die Gabel kaum einfedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeeehaaa (4. April 2015)

Ich vermute es ist zum größten Teil eine Kopf Sache, die Stufen sehen von unten so lächerlich aus...

Mit Kickern habe ich zb kein Problem die machen echt laune, solange ich mich nicht aktiv abdrücke und dann in der Walachei lande..
Muss aber dazu schreiben dass der Trail irgendwie immer verrückter wird, ist von einem lokalen Verein gepflegt und die Abfahrt wird gefühlt immer schwieriger trotz besser werdendem Fahrkönnen.

Zu 2.
Das ist so ähnlich wie wenn man bei einem Kicker den Sprung möglichst rausnimmt, also versuchen Bewegungsimpulse auf den Körper zu minimieren? Gewicht zentral überm Rad oder nach hinten verlagert?


Das Gewicht ist in erster Linie... anstrengend. Damit ich nicht aus den Pedalen gekickt werde muss ich halt ziemlich viel mitarbeiten. Mache auch öfters mal halt beim abwärts.
Wenn ich etwas zeit zwischen den einzelnen Stellen habe bekomm ich sogar den sagenumwobenen "flow"... (kleine hausrunde)
Wirds aber Steil und alle 2m wartet ein drop/wurzelteppich/kicker/anlieger verkrampf ich mich.


----------



## Gudyo (5. April 2015)

Hallo, ist ja wohl immer noch aktuell das Thema. Bin nach 5 Jahren Fullyfahren wieder beim HT gelandet. Ein Umstand wurde mir recht schnell in Erinnerung gerufen, HT braucht strenge Hand und saubere Fahrtechnik! Bin jetzt nicht so der Fahrtechniker aber bislang bin ich noch überall runter gekommen. Wir haben jetzt auch nicht so die Berge aber zwei nette Müllberge mit vielen , teilweise recht verrotteten Holzstufen, dass ist mein Trainigsgelände weil die Stufen selten im gleichen Abstand stehen kann ich dein Problem zumindestens im Ansatz verstehen. Aktive Position ist das a und o, Schwerpunkt mittig über der Achse und locker in den Armen und Beinen, diese Körperteile ersetzen den Dämpfer beim Hardtail. Häufig wird das Gewicht viel zu weit nach hinten gelegt, unausweichliche Folge, das Vorderrad macht was es will.Komme aus einer ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse und das physikalische Gesetz der Schwerkraft ist halt nicht auszutricksen. Aber vor allem ist der Kopf im Spiel, hört sich doof an aber wen dich die Strecke so fertig macht, such dir eine andere und üb dort deine Schwachpunkte. Mit dem geübten im Gepäck gehst du deine Nemesis immer wieder mal an und irgendwann denkst du gar nicht mehr nach und das ist das Geheimnis, Automatismus!


----------



## yeeehaaa (5. April 2015)

Ja das mit der Position ist richtig. 
Ich habe hier auch ein wenig gelesen und es auf der Hausrunde ausprobiert mich bewusst zentraler ins Rad zu stellen. Hat schon geholfen, muss ich jetzt nur noch bei steileren Stellen hinbekommen. 
Die 2te von @Wurzelpedaleur genannte Technik habe ich so noch nie in Betracht gezogen. Habe bisher immer 3) angewandt/versucht anzuwenden. Von daher habe ich jetzt erst mal etwas zum testen und üben
Fully hatte ich noch nie, bin also nichts anderes gewohnt.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal noch etwas mit meiner Gabel beschäftigen, bei der Revelation gibts glaube ich die Möglichkeit Volumenspacer reinzumachen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. April 2015)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Zu 2.
> Das ist so ähnlich wie wenn man bei einem Kicker den Sprung möglichst rausnimmt, *also versuchen Bewegungsimpulse auf den Körper zu minimieren*? *Gewicht zentral* überm Rad oder nach hinten verlagert?



Ja, ich versuche bei steilen & tiefen Stufen, die ich langsam fahre will, Beschleunigungen auf den Körper zu vermeiden. Beschleunigung = das Runterplumsen, wenn du passiv über die Kante rollst. Das kriegt man dann unten kaum noch gehalten. Deshalb vermeiden. 

Bei tiefen Stufen, wo die Arm- und Beinlänge nicht mehr ausreicht, liege ich bei der Anfahrt mit der Brust auf dem Vorbau und habe die Beine so weit gebeugt, dass ich ganz knapp über dem Sattel stehe = Körper vorn und tief. Dabei trotzdem (immer!) zentral auf den Pedalen stehen und nicht zu sehr auf dem Lenker abstützen. Sonst plumst die Front... Wenn das Vorderrad über die Kante rollt, Arme lang machen und Rad runter schieben. Für mich fühlt es sich eher so an, als ob ich das Rad unter mir durch schiebe. Von der Seite sieht das aber sicher so aus, als ob ich etwas nach hinten gehe. Die Bewegung kommt sicher nicht nur aus den Armen, sondern ich schiebe das Bike auch bisschen mit den Beinen vor. Für die Bewegungsvorstellung passt es für mich so: Der Körper bewegt sich langsam bergab. An der Stufe setze ich das Bike schneller runter aber der Körper bewegt sich langsam & gleichmäßig weiter.

Zur Landung Beine dann auch etwas strecken und weich durch Beugen von Beinen und Armen abfangen.

Vorsicht mit den Bremsen. Zu wenig, wirst du zu schnell. Zu viel, gehst du leicht übers Vorderrad oder rutschst weg. Vorderradbremse mache ich beim Absetzen auf, damit das Vorderrad gut abrollen kann.

Das ist keine Expertentechnik nach Lehrbuch. Aber so funktionieren für mich hohe Kanten beim Bastelbiken.
Harald Philip hat in der Freeride 1/15 auch so etwas erklärt. Er sagt er geht nicht vor und zurück, sondern tief und hoch.


----------



## scylla (13. April 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Für die Bewegungsvorstellung passt es für mich so: Der Körper bewegt sich langsam bergab. An der Stufe setze ich das Bike schneller runter aber der Körper bewegt sich langsam & gleichmäßig weiter.



Genauso passt es für mich auch.
Gutgemeinte Erklärungen nach dem Motto "du musst den Arsch nach hinten schieben" etc hatte ich früher nie verstanden bzw. genau das Falsche daraus interpretiert. Das führt dann dazu, dass sich der Oberkörper zu sehr vor und zurück bewegt (da man ja glaubt, beim Abrollen einer Stufe mit dem Körper "arbeiten" zu müssen), mit der unweigerlichen Folge von mehr oder weniger ausgeprägtem Kontrollverlust bei steileren Sektionen oder mehreren Absätzen in Folge. Richtig kapiert hab ich es erst, nachdem es mal jemand so erklärt hat, wie du es schreibst. Wenn man als Grundregel immer versucht, den Oberkörper in einer ruhigen, gleichmäßigen "Linie" zu halten, fühlen sich auf einmal auch Abschnitte mit mehreren bösen/hohen Stufen hintereinander wie eine Stadtpark-Treppe an.


----------



## yeeehaaa (13. April 2015)

Also bis auf 3 Stellen bin ich letztes mal alles gefahren, von daher scheint es zu funktionieren 
Die restlichen kommen dann bestimmt noch mit mehr Übung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. April 2015)

Schön, dann werde ich jetzt Fahrtechniktrainer.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man als Grundregel immer versucht, den Oberkörper in einer ruhigen, gleichmäßigen "Linie" zu halten, fühlen sich auf einmal auch Abschnitte mit mehreren bösen/hohen Stufen hintereinander wie eine Stadtpark-Treppe an.



Was das ganze noch erleichtert ist Rumpftraining. War die letzten 5 Monate verletzt und mache seit 2 Monaten vermehrt Training mit einem TRX Suspension Trainer. Viel Rumpf und Arme/Schulter (war ne Schulterverletzung). Bin jetzt 3 mal wieder gefahren und habe einen control boost erlebt wie ich ihn mir nicht hätte vorstellen können. Klingt komisch aber nach 5 Monaten Auszeit bin ich so fit wie nie.


----------



## noocelo (14. April 2015)

schlingentraining ist super, besonders als ausgleichssport zum rattfahrn. da haben die zwei norwegischen physiotherapeuten was witziges erfunden vor jahrzehnten; das überteuerte TRX-gedöns braucht allerdings kein mensch.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. April 2015)

Ich hab den TRX. Braucht man sicher nicht, ich mag ihn trotzdem. Hier in der Schweiz kostet ein Jahresbeitrag Fitnessstudio ca. 600 CHF (ca. 580 €). Dafür kann ich mir neben dem TRX noch so einiges anderes sinnvolles kaufen was ewig hält. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich vorschnell bestellt ohne nach Alternativen zu schauen. But who cares?


----------



## noocelo (14. April 2015)

alles gut!  finde den hier korrekt. 

sonst noch jemand was offtipic zu melden?


----------



## scylla (15. April 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Was das ganze noch erleichtert ist Rumpftraining. War die letzten 5 Monate verletzt und mache seit 2 Monaten vermehrt Training mit einem TRX Suspension Trainer. Viel Rumpf und Arme/Schulter (war ne Schulterverletzung). Bin jetzt 3 mal wieder gefahren und habe einen control boost erlebt wie ich ihn mir nicht hätte vorstellen können. Klingt komisch aber nach 5 Monaten Auszeit bin ich so fit wie nie.



Definitiv wahr, die ganze Oberkörpermuskulatur sollte man nicht vernachlässigen. Nicht nur aber umso mehr in Bezug auf Hardtail fahren. Ich hab das auch mittlerweile "rausgefunden" und finde es ziemlich hilfreich. Wie man es konkret macht, also irgendwelche Schlingentrainer mit welchem Namen auch immer, oder einfach stumpfsinnig an Fitnessstudio-Geräte abhampeln, ist glaub relativ wumpe. Hauptsache man tut was


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2015)

Planken! Also Unterarmstütz und side planks bringen alleine schon verdammt viel. Die zwei Übungen legen einem quasi schon ein stabilisierendes Korsett an.
Schlingentrainer hat halt den Vorteil, dass man bei der Ausführung der meisten Übungen quasi planken muss. Das trainiert einfach verdammt viel auf einen Schlag. Ist echt effektiv und lohnt sich es mal auszuprobieren.
Was ich auch noch mache ist auf so nem Balancepad rumhampeln. Das ist auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. April 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Gibt Leute, die fahren ruppige Trails mit dem Starrbike. Geht auch ohne Material...



Ich bin so einer. Die oben angegebenen 2 bar mit nem Raceking 2,2" kommen mir zuviel vor. Ich fahre den bei 75 kg Körpergewicht mit 1,4/1,2 bar. Das Problem ist, dass manche Fahrer einfach nicht locker genug sind und das Rad dadurch unter ihnen nicht frei "tanzen" kann. Ich habe auch ein paar Jahre gebraucht und hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich hier manche Trails ungefedert irgendwann mal so flott runterfahren könnte. Es ist auch ein Teufelskreis: wirds ruppig, bremst man erst mal - dann rummst das Rad erst so richtig in die Hindernisse rein und es wird richtig übel. Genial ist die Empfehlung von Brian Lopes, sich "leicht" und "schwer" zu machen. Viele Trails bestehen aus leichteren und schwereren Stellen. Die leichteren eignen sich ggf. zum bremsen, was man auf den schweren tunlichst unterlassen sollte. Macht man sich auf den leichten "schwer", kann man sich auf den schweren "leicht" machen und diese bewältigen ohne z.B. voll in die Wurzeln hinein zu fahren.


----------



## yeeehaaa (25. April 2015)

Mitfahrer hat sich kürzlich nen günstiges HT rausgelassen, davor immer sein Kona Tanuki gefahren. Zweites mal auf der Hausrunde paar Treppen runtergeballert und unten mit dem Gesicht gebremst... Bruch am Ringfinger, Halbschale zerdeppert. Ich bin ja noch nie Fully gefahren, aber scheint schon ne Umstellung zu sein.


----------

